# comment lire des vidéos sur le web avec Safari ?



## Tonton Oli (3 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour à toutes et tous!

Tout nouvel utilisateur mac, possédant un iMac G5, je ne peux lire les vidéos sur les sites web. Safari m'affiche une message m'informant qu'il ne trouve pas le module externe internet,que le fichier que je veux lire contient des données de type MIME -> telecharger lecteur windows media 9 pour mac os x, ce que j'ai fait, mais ca marche toujours pas. Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider???

Merci,


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Octobre 2005)

Tonton Oli a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à toutes et tous!
> 
> Tout nouvel utilisateur mac, possédant un iMac G5, je ne peux lire les vidéos sur les sites web. Safari m'affiche une message m'informant qu'il ne trouve pas le module externe internet,que le fichier que je veux lire contient des données de type MIME -> telecharger lecteur windows media 9 pour mac os x, ce que j'ai fait, mais ca marche toujours pas. Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider???
> 
> Merci,


oupss


----------



## Tonton Oli (3 Octobre 2005)

Merci Jo_6466 ! Ca marche! C'est super cool la galaxie Mac !


----------



## Zivalarzim (14 Novembre 2005)

Tonton Oli a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à toutes et tous!
> 
> Tout nouvel utilisateur mac, possédant un iMac G5, je ne peux lire les vidéos sur les sites web. Safari m'affiche une message m'informant qu'il ne trouve pas le module externe internet,que le fichier que je veux lire contient des données de type MIME -> telecharger lecteur windows media 9 pour mac os x, ce que j'ai fait, mais ca marche toujours pas. Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider???
> 
> Merci,



c'est quoi la réponse parce que j'ai le même pb!!!
'SAFARI NE TROUVE PAS LE MODULE EXTERNE - La page ?stream machine? contient des donnés de type MIME non spécifié. Comme vous ne possédez pas de module externe capable de gérer ce type MIME, ce contenu ne peut être affiché.': c'est le message que m'indique safari!
Que dois-je faire SVP!
Merci d'avance


----------



## ntx (14 Novembre 2005)

Bonsoir,
si le type MIME est 'non spécifié', ça va être dur trouver lequel il te manque  Tu n'as pas le lien vers le fichier que tu essaies de lire ? (il apparaît en bas dans Safari quand tu mets ta souris sur le lien)


----------

